# Showing My Age



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

New ad appeared on TV earlier, with "I Was Born Under A Wandering Star" being sung by Lee Marvin.

None of the kids or the missus had heard it before and I told them I wasn't surprised as it had to be 45 years old. 

Mr Google says 47 years old - Released 1968 !!

.....and I'm the only one in the house with a deep enough voice to emulate Mr Marvin :wink2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I remember watching the film when he sung it. Up in hold minning territory


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

Wandering stars are to near the bone

my star is definatelywandering

Aldra


----------

